# And Another Navy Commander Chooses Poorly



## AWP (Oct 8, 2011)

Stick a fork in this guy.

http://jacksonville.com/news/milita...ommander-demoted-after-drunken-tirade-against



> NORFOLK, Va. (AP) - Angry that he was not invited to a group dinner, the commander of a Navy flight squadron hurled insults at subordinates and slapped another sailor several times while they were all drinking at a bar in Bahrain, according to documents obtained by The Associated Press.





> The bulk of Pugh's misbehavior started after he joined a table, uninvited, that was occupied by the crew of a helicopter squadron, several of whom he said didn't matter because they were enlisted.
> "CDR Pugh said he wanted (to) tell us his philosophy of what is wrong with the Navy. He never got to a point. Instead he spewed hate talk and nonsense to us," another witness said. "When asked why he was saying the things he was or if he disagreed and said that is not right, he ignored us. He would flick beer at everyone sitting at the table. He then looked at me and dumped his glass of beer on me."
> He pointed at the officer and said he wasn't worth anything because he's Mexican, according to the statements. Pugh eventually grabbed the officer and struck him hard on the face four to five times. He also pinched and twisted the chest of another person.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2011)

Holt Crap Batman!
EA-18G Squadron Commander, they have what 2 operational units and he has one (or had).
Fair haired bubba for sure.
Pissed because his subordinates didn't wait for him and the XO.  Maybe they didn't wait because you and the XO are not liked.


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Holt Crap Batman!
> EA-18G Squadron Commander, they have what 2 operational units and he has one (or had).
> Fair haired bubba for sure.
> Pissed because his subordinates didn't wait for him and the XO. Maybe they didn't wait because you and the XO are not liked.



To quote a comic, "Here's your sign."


----------



## Teufel (Oct 8, 2011)

I think the Navy needs to re-evaluate their command screening procedures.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 9, 2011)

What's the craic with some of your Navy Commander's?

Every few weeks there's a thread on here about one fucking up. As for that clown, if someone put their hands on me, in a bar, regardless of their rank, I'd be swinging for the fences.


----------



## QC (Oct 9, 2011)

Twisted the chest, I'm reading that as a nipple cripple. Mercy! So butch.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone think maybe there is something wrong with the water on the ships from that desalination thingy or something?


----------



## CDG (Oct 9, 2011)

Teufel said:


> I think the Navy needs to re-evaluate their command screening procedures.



Indeed. The Navy is still very much on the "good ol' boy" network.  You don't have to be competent, a good leader, technically proficient, knowledgeable, etc. etc.  You just have to kiss the right asses and know the right people.  That's what it seemed like to me anyways.  On my first ship alone, which was a destroyer so we had about 320 people from the CO down, we had an officer get caught shoplifting at the Navy Exchange, two that got drunk in a foreign port and missed the last liberty boat back forcing the CO to put our RHIB in the water to go get them, another one quit at VBSS school without telling anybody ( he was supposed to be the head VBSS dude, just rolled out for lunch one day and never came back), and we had the XO get caught with porn on his FOUO computer.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope these guys are not the ones who are going to be reviewing my enlisted to officer package when I submit it next year...


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I hope these guys are not the ones who are going to be reviewing my enlisted to officer package when I submit it next year...



Sounds like you need to throw in an alcohol-fueled rape or something to be competitive.


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Generally speaking, Navy pilots are just assholes. ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 10, 2011)

Ex3 said:


> Generally speaking, Navy pilots are just assholes. ;)


Agree; my BIL is a Navy Pilot, nice guy; 'cause his wife tells him to be nice to the in-laws and spouses.;)
FWIW-Most AF Fighter Guys/Gals are assholes too.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder if he was a dick his whole life and it's only catching up to him now, or if this was a completely uncharacteristic, one-time, "wth was I thinking?" moment.  I'm inclined to go with the former rather than the latter.


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Back in the day when I was young and cute, I went to the Oceana O Club on Friday nights with friends a few times.  What a bunch of tools!

Dude, it's 10pm you can take off your flight suit already.  We know you're a pilot.


----------



## CDG (Oct 10, 2011)

Ex3 said:


> Back in the day when I was young and cute, I went to the Oceana O Club on Friday nights with friends a few times. What a bunch of tools!
> 
> Dude, it's 10pm you can take off your flight suit already. We know you're a pilot.



I love how the regular Navy guys are supposed to only do errands in town in a certain uniform, but the pilots wear their fucking flight suits EVERYWHERE. Really dude? Do you need to be in the grocery store in a flight suit and sunglasses?


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 10, 2011)

"You're a pilot!"

"That's right. A...naval aviator."


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 10, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> "You're a pilot!"
> 
> "That's right. A...naval aviator."


You fly oranges?
NOT THAT KIND OF NAVAL!!!

LOL, loved doing that.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 10, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> "You're a pilot!"
> 
> "That's right. A...naval aviator."



One of my room mates was watching this on his laptop earlier.  I could only hear the movie because he was on the other side of the room.  The whole time I was thinking, how did I love this movie so much at one time and now it sounds so gay??


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 10, 2011)

The gay stuff is just to get the womenz watching it.

And the gays.


----------



## Manolito (Oct 10, 2011)

Flying rubber dog shit out of Bangkok or a tour on Adak or Diego Garcia.
I did 18 month on Adak and after that movie she wants to know what I did wrong. I see no difference in the pilot in his flight suit the off duty cop flashing his badge or the fireman with the loud radio on his belt hoping for a call.
My brother is a cop and dated a Nurse for a while. We were out playing and they came off the dance floor and she says do we have to dance while I am poked by that gun and Don said I have to carry it so for weeks no matter where they went she draped her stethescope around her neck. I don't know how it ended but she is no longer around. I really like the stickers on the trucks telling the world who you are or who you want to be.
I need one that says I am old and 15 pounds over weight married for forty years and I have hemroids.


----------

